# φιλί και πιοτό



## Theseus (Sep 6, 2017)

φιλί often seems to be a metaphor for ποτό /πιοτό in Greek folksongs? As in this verse:

Βάλε ένα ποτό ακόμα
κέρνα με φιλί πικρό 
να το πιω να γίνω λιώμα 
και για πάντα να χαθώ.

And in the song Στα φορτηγά και στα γκαζάδικα there is the (obscure to me) απ’ το φιλί μια τζούρα where the meaning of τζούρα seems to be “a sip of drink” and “απ’ το φιλί” “after the kiss”. (Added to this φιλί/φελί has the meaning of a piece/slice but this is a red herring).
Some restaurant ανδ bars are called Το Φιλί—is this again a suggestive link between this metaphorical meaning of φιλί;


----------



## Themis (Sep 6, 2017)

Όχι, Θησέα. Το _φιλί_ σημαίνει μόνο φιλί, αλλά βέβαια μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί μεταφορικά. Η _τζούρα_ σημαίνει και μικρή ποσότητα από οτιδήποτε. _Απ’ το φιλί μια τζούρα_ = λίγο φιλί, έστω και μόνο μια υποψία φιλιού, πολύ λιγότερο απ’ όσο θα ήθελα.


----------



## SBE (Sep 6, 2017)

I would also not describe these songs as folk songs. Folk songs= δημοτικά τραγούδια are much older than the era of trucks and tanks.


----------



## Theseus (Sep 6, 2017)

Thanks, Themis, for your help in translating this sentence. I have suggested to another forum that it meant 'a mere whiff of a kiss' but your help has given that tentative attempt firm support. I like the extra note that the τζούρα of a kiss is only 'a suspicion of a kiss', leaving the recipient less than he wanted. You are right, SBE. It is a song not a folksong. My mistake. I should have known better. The trouble is that we tend to describe everything as a folksong nowadays. It's a bad habit I must rid myself of.


----------



## SBE (Sep 7, 2017)

Δημοτικά τραγούδια
Παραδοσιακά τραγούδια
Λαϊκά τραγούδια
and on and on and on.


----------



## Theseus (Sep 7, 2017)

Thanks, SBE. I will try to be more specific in future. :)


----------

